# Is there mold on my budgie?



## HappiBudgie (Jan 17, 2017)

Hi 
Lulu's cere is looking really strange. She used to have a brown cere, but now it has weird whitish-green stuff on the side. I have pictures below. I'm wondering if it might be mold or some kind of fungus. Please tell me what the matter is with her, I'm kind of worried.

Thanks


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Are you certain that whatever is on her cere isn't dried on food?
Is it possible she has scaly mites?

No pictures are attached to your post.

For a proper evaluation, please post clear, in-focus FULL SIZED pictures using a PhotoSharing Service such as PhotoBucket.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html*


----------



## HappiBudgie (Jan 17, 2017)

*Here, I'll send the pics*

Here they are, and also, I don't think it is scaly mites...


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Well, unfortunately you attached thumbnails instead of full-sized pictures as requested and they really aren't clear or in-focus so it's fairly impossible to tell what you are seeing.

From what you've posted, I certainly can't see anything whitish-green on her cere.

Perhaps you need to take her to an Avian Vet for a check-up since we can't tell from the pictures what it is you are referring to.

My guess is that your female budgie is coming out of breeding condition and you are seeing patchy areas of the cere where it is turning back to the whitish-tan color.*


----------



## HappiBudgie (Jan 17, 2017)

Ok thank you. I'll take her to the vet to be on the safe side.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Good luck at the Avian Vet.
I'll be very interested to hear what the prognosis is.

Please be sure to update us in this thread.

Best wishes!*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Her cere looks perfectly normal, the bluish white bit on her cere is part of the process of reverting back to it's pale blue and white colour after her being in breeding condition. 

If this is what you're referring to, there's nothing to worry about! 

However, it's always best to get a diagnosis at an avian vet for peace of mind :thumbsup: 

I hope the vet visit goes well! :fingerx: Keep us posted.


----------



## HappiBudgie (Jan 17, 2017)

Lulu looks great  Just what all of you said. Looks like my baby is growing. :lol:


----------

